# Vanessa Mai "Während der Dreharbeiten zum neuen Talkformat "On Mai Way" auf dem YouTube-Kanal des SWR Schlager in Berlin" (22.10.2020) 7x Update



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

​


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2020)

*AW: Vanessa Mai "Während der Dreharbeiten zum neuen Talkformat "On Mai Way" auf dem YouTube-Kanal des SWR Schlager in Berlin" (22.10.2020) 3x*

Danke schön für die Vanessa.


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2020)

*AW: Vanessa Mai "Während der Dreharbeiten zum neuen Talkformat "On Mai Way" auf dem YouTube-Kanal des SWR Schlager in Berlin" (22.10.2020) 3x*

Vanessa ist rattenscharf


----------



## sprudl (1 Nov. 2020)

*AW: Vanessa Mai "Während der Dreharbeiten zum neuen Talkformat "On Mai Way" auf dem YouTube-Kanal des SWR Schlager in Berlin" (22.10.2020) 3x*

Update: 4x



 



 

 


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2020)

Feines Update :thx:


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2020)

:thx: euch für die schöne sportliche Vanessa :thumbup:


----------



## Norb Norris (6 Dez. 2020)

diese kleine drecksau


----------

